# painting management software



## IndianapolisPainters (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm looking for some online open source project management software. I have multiple relationships with other contractors and also give small handyman jobs out to friends etc. I'd like to find some sort of software that I can install on my web server where I can post the lead/time of inquiry, and then let someone take the lead. Once they've taken the lead I'd like them to be able to post progress and form a timeline of the job.

Does anyone know of anything like this? If not does anyone else do similar things using a different method? Any info.. even just your thoughts on this type of stuff would be helpful. Thanks!

Brad
www.indianapolispainters.com


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I am trying this one out now, it allow multiple users, not sure if it would fit your bill. ELMS might.


----------



## Jobber (Sep 1, 2011)

There's a few options out there, just remember that to get the kind of thing you're looking for will likely have a monthly cost associated with it.


----------

